# YOU Design the new 2008 Scirocco!!!



## philmcb (Feb 16, 2006)

*Ok! Here's your big chance. 
Warm up Photoshop or any other image rendering application... no messin' around here. 
Come on! Somebody's got to do it!
Shake out those hands, crack those knuckles, and get ready to digitize YOUR IDEA OF WHAT THE NEW 2008 SCIROCCO SHOULD REALLY LOOK LIKE.*
*Here's your competition... a pretender, an ugly boatanchor, a monstrosity, a lemon waiting on the tree, a bloated clone of a clone of a clone that has MacIntosh written all over it. 
Just another in a long line of boring, butt-ugly Japanese styled, Nissan 350ZXish, over-fed, bloated lead sleds.*
*They'll probably make this one in Tijuana instead of Brazil...*








*Now here's a real one you can dump into Photoshop to get you started...*








*Good Luck! We're all waiting.*
- Phil


----------



## McSpanky (Jul 31, 2005)

has a 2.5T engine







i like it









btw 10 minute pchop


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (McSpanky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McSpanky* »_








has a 2.5T engine







i like it









btw 10 minute pchop

Holy reverse rake batman!


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

I honestly think if they rebuilt the corrado with a few minor changes. It'd be a massive hit.
like a R drivetrain and better headlights.


----------



## icky1.8T (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Doug T)*

good feedback and point Doug...I know you go out there and have fun racing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif drop me an IM and let me know how you are


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (vw53a)*









This post-Scirocco car says its a Scirocco.


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Doug T)*

Very cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I knew a good chunk of that, but some was new to me. thanks for the lesson!
I knew the car I posted wasnt a real one, but its good to know more of its history.

When was that napkin sketch from? I know in the 60's, VW was working on the beginning-of-the-beginnings of the Golf, with a mid-engined concept car to replace the Bug (as they were working in MANY projects to replace the Bug, including the Types 3 and 4). Then, with the replacement of the then-current CEO(the names escape me now), and the acquisition of Audi/NSU, they first redid the Ro80 w/ a normal, non-rotary engine and sold it as the K70. They also created this, EA276:








Unmistakable lines of the future Golf/Rabbit. While the Scirocco was the first A-car from VW, an "everyday" car was always the focus, as the Bug needed a successor. Just wondering if that sketch set off the original midengined project in the 60's.


----------



## tornado jti (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: (Doug T)*

I hope that it comes out exactly how the original pictures show. I do not know what you guys are thinking, but the new scirocco, looks sooo
good, that I have been saving to buy it for a while now.


----------



## JveshG60 (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (Doug T)*

some one did this in the corrado forum forever ago...i thought it was great so i saved it...also i think its best if they dont name it after the past and just give it a new name...it will keep both the corrado guys and thescirocco guys from getting mad


----------



## fvtec (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: (JveshG60)*

I think they should redo in the image of the corrado. Make it a little wider and shorter, maybe longer. Make either mid or rear engine, use some thing like a biturbo w8 and either rear drive or all wheeldrive but with like 80/20 power dist. so you can still slide it around. something fun and fast


----------



## JveshG60 (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (fvtec)*

i was talking to my friend who works for VW and we were talkin cars...and how nothing today really has low roof lines...everything is so tall...i was next to a car the other day mind you an SUV but my roof was below his door handle...mind you my car is lowered but still he had a point...not much out there


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (JveshG60)*

NOA. I can't allow this. how can you classify a scirocco as a golf. thats a insult to scirocco name and history.


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

Im thinking it will look like this:


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

umm...the Scirocco was based off the Golf (A1 mk1) platform. in that respect, you can classify it as a Golf. but it was unique on its own, as well.


----------



## EuroBurner GLI (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (fvtec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fvtec* »_I think they should redo in the image of the corrado. Make it a little wider and shorter, maybe longer. Make either mid or rear engine, use some thing like a biturbo w8 and either rear drive or all wheeldrive but with like 80/20 power dist. so you can still slide it around. something fun and fast 

rear engine, AWD, bi-turbo w8?







and were are you expecting the pricing to start? $90,000??


----------



## GTIIMarcus (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (EuroBurner GLI)*

Hi folks,
I'm Marcus, 20 years old from Germany, this is my view of a VW Scirocco MkIII. This is my first coloured sketch, I'm already working on a updated version.








Just write down what you think about it.
@Doug T: Respect ! Very nice sketches.
Marcus


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (mrreet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrreet* »_Im thinking it will look like this:

  

nah, thats what the GTI looks like, it'll look more like this:















These are the latest fotos of it.
VW will start producing it at the Portugal plant in the first quarter of 2008


----------



## gard_96vr6 (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: YOU Design the new 2008 Scirocco!!! (philmcb)*

Here is my shot at it.








The only difference is I would not call it Corrado or Scirocco. I would call it Golf Sport.


----------



## k662 (Aug 29, 2005)

maybe we should throw some drawings up that dont look like futuristic lambo super cars or somthing like that...as much as i dont like the asian styling on the new jetta & GTi theyre still a hot car and i think volkswagen has a good idea of what theyre getting at...i guess what im trying to say is their head is in the right place...i just hope it dosnt cost 3 million like what some of these drawings would make look like (although most are good i appluad you guys)


----------



## anderskt (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_NOA. I can't allow this. how can you classify a scirocco as a golf. thats a insult to scirocco name and history.

but u can classify the scirocco a rabbit...considering they r exactly the same except for the body panels


----------



## fwdvw (May 12, 2000)

*Re: (Corradorennenprofi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradorennenprofi* »_















These are the latest fotos of it.
VW will start producing it at the Portugal plant in the first quarter of 2008

Gawd that is nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2002turboS (May 20, 2002)

*Re: (fwdvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fwdvw* »_
Gawd that is nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Indeed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (Corradorennenprofi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradorennenprofi* »_
nah, thats what the GTI looks like, it'll look more like this:















These are the latest fotos of it.
VW will start producing it at the Portugal plant in the first quarter of 2008

I think you missed the point ... this is for photoshops ... not official pictures


----------



## vw53a (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (mrreet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrreet* »_
I think you missed the point ... this is for photoshops ... not official pictures









Good point. This is "the Design it your way" not just take what they give you post pile.








Keep up the good work.


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (vw53a)*

I just wanted to give an update.
And besides a slightly photoshopped GTI should not be the new Scirocco. What would differentiate it in the buyer's mind from a GTI? nothing
Got the point I was trying to make?


----------



## bighare (May 6, 2004)

*Re: (Corradorennenprofi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradorennenprofi* »_nah, thats what the GTI looks like, it'll look more like this:















These are the latest fotos of it.
VW will start producing it at the Portugal plant in the first quarter of 2008

I see some Serious SEAT styling in there. i HIGHLY doubt vw will come oyt wiht a scirocco. They already have a golf based 2 door coupe on the market, the audi TT.


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (bighare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bighare* »_
I see some Serious SEAT styling in there. i HIGHLY doubt vw will come oyt wiht a scirocco. They already have a golf based 2 door coupe on the market, the audi TT.

#1 ---I don't remember ever seeing a VW TT ... It's audi's TT not VW's .. that and you can only get a $45k+ TT right now... hardly competition for a vw rocco. 
#2 ---When the Rocco was 1st released ... wasn't there a 2door Golf, 2door GTI and a 2door jetta?
#3 --- it's winter and vw is selling the crap out of the GTI... I guess america wants sports cars now..

If i had to choose between the rocco and the GTI... I would choose the rocco hands down.


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (Corradorennenprofi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradorennenprofi* »_I just wanted to give an update.


your pictures are the same as the picture in the first post ... so you were not updating anything...

_Quote, originally posted by *Corradorennenprofi* »_
And besides a slightly photoshopped GTI should not be the new Scirocco. 

This thread is about what YOU think it should look like...
And thats what I would want it to look like ... a Golf GTI with a lowered roof and a sloping rear end.

_Quote, originally posted by *Corradorennenprofi* »_What would differentiate it in the buyer's mind from a GTI? 

Other than a compleatly different rear end??








Which by chance would be enouph to sway me...
Going by your logic a buyer will not be able to differentiate between a 4 door golf and a jetta 


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradorennenprofi* »_Got the point I was trying to make?

Not really since you missed the point and the first picture of this thread. 


_Modified by mrreet at 9:05 PM 3-9-2006_


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

...


----------



## vw53a (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (mrreet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_ I don't want to derail this "YOU design the Scirocco" momentum. At this point I am not sure if Vortex is interested in this stuff. (VW ?)


_Quote, originally posted by *mrreet* »_
This thread is about what YOU think it should look like...


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_ I just don't want this to turn into the usual thread that has no content. Your points are well taken! 








I want to tell VW what they need to do to make me want to purchase a new Scirocco. I bet it is too late but you can't say I did not try.








If we want to add value to this opportunity to voice our desires, we need to tell VW why we want features and why we don't want features.








You all have good points. Please don't get into heated battles.








I personally don't think we need to re post the same 2 VW pictures over and over but it was OK one time. 
Thanks


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: YOU Design the new 2008 Scirocco!!! (philmcb)*

The concept looks fine just the way it is.


----------



## nidnabd (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: YOU Design the new 2008 Scirocco!!! (Doug T)*

This is the perfect car. What happened to it???


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: YOU Design the new 2008 Scirocco!!! (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_









barf


----------

